# Recommended Convolution Reverb



## Bear Market (May 11, 2017)

Hi there,

This is my first post on this forum (please go easy on newbie me).

I'm considering moving to Cubase (from Logic) as my primary DAW and I was wondering what conv. reverb plugin people would recommend for group track room reverb. From what I can gather, Cubase's stock reverb is some way off the Space Designer.

I got my eyes on LiquidSonics' Reverberate2, it seems widely appreciated. 

Anyone care to set me straight or provide some much appreciated guidance? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sazema (May 11, 2017)

https://www.liquidsonics.com/software/reverberate-2/


----------



## MarcelM (May 11, 2017)

sazema said:


> https://www.liquidsonics.com/software/reverberate-2/



thats the one i use and it was the best. well, it was because seventh heaven from the same company sounds even a bit better.


----------



## Bear Market (May 11, 2017)

Thanks guys for the replies. I'll download and try it out straight away!


----------



## sazema (May 11, 2017)




----------



## muk (May 12, 2017)

Reverberate 2 and Seventh Heaven are special cases of convolution reverb as they sampled algorithmic reverbs for them. So they are convolution reverbs of algorithmic reverbs. If you are looking for convolution reverbs that sampled real halls here are some that come up often: Eastwest Spaces, Altiverb 7, VSL MIR or Hybrid Reverb (offers both convolution and algorithmic), or the one that comes with your DAW.


----------



## SXJohn (May 12, 2017)

Have you looked at SIR and SIR2 from SIRaudiotools?
Convolution reverbs of real spaces, and has been well reviewed in Sound on Sound.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 12, 2017)

Spaces from East-West is great. My go-to.


----------



## Joram (May 12, 2017)

Reverberate sounds good but it has interesting extras too. My first choice.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 12, 2017)

muk said:


> Reverberate 2 and Seventh Heaven are special cases of convolution reverb as they sampled algorithmic reverbs for them. So they are convolution reverbs of algorithmic reverbs. If you are looking for convolution reverbs that sampled real halls here are some that come up often: Eastwest Spaces, Altiverb 7, VSL MIR or Hybrid Reverb (offers both convolution and algorithmic), or the one that comes with your DAW.



The whole point of those reverbs is that they're not just convolutions of reverbs. It's much more than a convolution. If you just want a convolution of the Bricasti you can get those for free and put them into Altiverb (which comes with convolutions of other algorithmic reverbs) or any other convolution verb.


----------



## ceemusic (May 12, 2017)

But if you want Bricasti the new 7th heaven is the closest, then Reverberate 2, then the free Samplicity IRs.
I'm not positive but I think you could load the free IR's into Reverberate as well.


----------



## vewilya (May 12, 2017)

I do love the VSL Convolution Reverb and maybe even more the Hybrid Reverb which features an IR and an additional logarithmic tail. Both tweakable to your liking!
Spaces sounds nice but it's like most convo reverbs a bit heavy on my ears. They tend to get muddy quite quickly and when you work with Spitfire and other stuff that is recorded in great spaces already and you put that in an additional convolution reverb, there's just too much room going on... IMHO. Of course you can roll of hi and lo frequencies to your liking but still. My absolute favorite at the moment is Exponential Audio R2. Love it. It's algorithmic. But you can tweak early reflection and tail etc. Just sounds lovely!


----------



## MarcelM (May 12, 2017)

ceemusic said:


> But if you want Bricasti the new 7th heaven is the closest, then Reverberate 2, then the free Samplicity IRs.
> I'm not positive but I think you could load the free IR's into Reverberate as well.



yes, you can load other IRs into reverberate.


----------



## SBK (May 13, 2017)

Have you seen Melda Production Multiband Convolution?
You can capture your own impulse responses too take a look here:


----------



## Ashermusic (May 13, 2017)

vewilya said:


> I do love the VSL Convolution Reverb and maybe even more the Hybrid Reverb which features an IR and an additional logarithmic tail. Both tweakable to your liking!
> Spaces sounds nice but it's like most convo reverbs a bit heavy on my ears. They tend to get muddy quite quickly and when you work with Spitfire and other stuff that is recorded in great spaces already and you put that in an additional convolution reverb, there's just too much room going on... IMHO. Of course you can roll of hi and lo frequencies to your liking but still. My absolute favorite at the moment is Exponential Audio R2. Love it. It's algorithmic. But you can tweak early reflection and tail etc. Just sounds lovely!




i disagree. Spaces gives you very little control compared to others but it is the most transparent and least muddy convolution I have tried.


----------



## PhJ (May 13, 2017)

There is a convolution reverb bundled with Cubase (Reverence), you could give it a try before taking a decision.


----------



## MarcelM (May 13, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> i disagree. Spaces gives you very little control compared to others but it is the most transparent and least muddy convolution I have tried.



actually it can be true because you cannot even disable early reflections(or did they change that?) in spaces. if you add additional and too much ER to samples things will get muddy.

so with spaces there is a disadvantage because you cannot only add a tail.

besides that IRs make the difference between the convolution reverbs.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 13, 2017)

Heroix said:


> a
> besides that IRs make the difference between the convolution reverbs.




Right, and Nick went to crazy lengths to get the best IRs, and I think he succeeded.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 13, 2017)

I hope this isn't too off topic but do all the convolution plugins sound the same? Preset IR and IR manipulation settings aside. If you load in the same IR (and if you could in Spaces), would they sound exactly the same? Is it the same exact math in all of them or are they doing things differently?


----------



## gregh (May 13, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I hope this isn't too off topic but do all the convolution plugins sound the same? Preset IR and IR manipulation settings aside. If you load in the same IR (and if you could in Spaces), would they sound exactly the same? Is it the same exact math in all of them or are they doing things differently?


they should sound the same - the maths is old and well known as is the signal processing side. Not sure if there might be effects of taking the maths into the discrete and finite domain of real signal processing but I doubt it. Would be good to hear from someone more knowledgable than me if there any effects of window function on the processing


----------



## wst3 (May 14, 2017)

gregh said:


> they should sound the same - the maths is old and well known as is the signal processing side.


All true, but the implementation of the math differs, sometimes widely - depending on the language used, the chip used, etc. They do sound different, even when processing the same audio with the same impulse response.

As an example - and I don't own all the convolution reverbs - I used Voxengo Pristine Space for a long time. I tried Sir2, didn't find it to be terribly different, and did find it more difficult to use. When I tried Reverberate the differences were significant, and I was willing to put up with the more complex UI. Reverberate2 sounds even better, and as expected, has an even more complex UI.

Oh well...

Bottom line, audio 'quality' and capabilities will differ greatly depending on implementation of the "same old math".


----------



## Alatar (May 15, 2017)

Well, you could always program your own convolution plugin. Here is free source code for convolution. From Cockos WDL:
http://www.cockos.com/wdl/


I have compared the abovementioned source code with Altiverb. They sound identical (at least to my ears). In other words: I agree with @gregh: the math is the same. So they should all sound the same.

But the convolution plugins often come with lots of added features. For example Altiverb lets you position the audio source, you can tinker with the reverb tails, you can add EQ and so on.
These extra features are what makes every convolution plugin special, I'd say.


----------

